# I delivered a lil doeling this morning!!



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been posting about waiting on my doe Mapel to deliver...  but ummmm welllll .... one of my other does Demore' delivered a little black and white doeling this morning.  I feel so bad  the poor girl has not gotten the attention because  I was so focused on Mapel.  
Demore' is a small girl,  her tummy was not very large at all, and her udder is only about the size of a large apple....  albeit a very full apple.

Sooo,  Im outside feeding everyone this morning and notice Demore is in labor!  I couldn't get her to come in the barn,  so we did it in the field. It took her maybe 30 minutes to deliver one tiny and flashy black and white doeling with crystal blue eyes.  Buckley is the proud daddy who watched it all from the other yard.

I was surprised that all through labor Demore was still grazing on grass and hay, between yells.  And as soon as the baby was out and cleaned up,  she went right back to eating the hay I brought her...  silly girl.  I moved the baby into  the barn under a heat lamp and mommy followed.

Anyway,  it was a text book delivery.  Demore' was great and everything that was supposed to happen, happened   Baby is standing and nursing.  Demore is eating and drinking.

YAY




demoresdoeling by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Pampered chicken (Apr 10, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 10, 2011)

She's Beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2011)

What a surprise!  Congratulations!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 10, 2011)

All that chrome AND blue eyes? Too cute!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 10, 2011)

Just a little love gal!!!  

Congratulations!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks guys.  She was a lovley surprise!




demorebaby by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 10, 2011)

She's precious!!! What a great surprise! Congrats


----------



## mistee (Apr 10, 2011)

what a darling little one))))  

my old doe was down and pushing i went out to get supplies, left door open to the feed room and when I came back there she was chowing on feed,,,lol..


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

Well today was a thrill.  This baby was wonderful.  I spent all day with them,  finally go in the house at 6 for dinner.  At 7pm tonight  i go out for my last check before dark, and Mapel is cleaning off 2 little does.  WOW  !!

Im exausted!


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats on a beautiful black and white little doeling and on the two new ones that joined your family today.   

We do need pictures of the new babies!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to see pic's! I'm so "envious" over you silky goats, I just love them!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 11, 2011)

WOO HOO!  Congrats on all three!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Cute!! Love the black and white ones!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Apr 11, 2011)

How adorable.  Congratulations.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 11, 2011)

Look at you Goat Herder in the making...


----------



## peachick (Apr 11, 2011)

hmm  I might be right about the super model comment...  look at her working the camera  LOL




DSC_0263 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 11, 2011)

I just love the black and white fur, do they stay that color as they grow up?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh!!!    that little Black & White Schwartzhal doeling!!  Have you thought of a name for her yet?
She is much prettier than my little B&W Schwartzhal buckling(8 months old)!!!


----------



## peachick (Apr 11, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Oh!!!    that little Black & White Schwartzhal doeling!!  Have you thought of a name for her yet?
> She is much prettier than my little B&W Schwartzhal buckling(8 months old)!!!


<<---  is googling "schwartzhal".  

no name for her yet,  but why dont you buy her and name her yaself??  heh heh


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 12, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google says that it should be written Schwartzel... but I don't think they know what they are talking about. 
Oh! I would love to! Unfortunately, I have no idea how many I am going to end up with from my own preggers females this season.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> <<---  is googling "schwartzhal".


It's a dairy term for a colored head with white body, like a boer...and the gene for the pattern is very dominant.


----------



## peachick (Apr 12, 2011)

ahhh  thank you Kate.....  Im still learning goat lingo


----------

